# 4 weeks nursing



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

My litter just turned 4 weeks old and still nursing. They do eat the food in the cage and are about to get seperated from moma. Is there possibly something missing from their food that would cause them to still nurse? Or would seperating them solve the problem. I am keeping two for breeding.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

In a lot of cases, babies will nurse for a very long time, as long as Mum is producing milk. It's completely normal. Either way, males should definitely be seperated now.


----------



## Athiena146 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thank you  I have the males seperated out and have the one doe I'm keeping still with mom.


----------

